
Chicago Airports Recommend 3-Hour Cushion for Security Lines Tuesday - dismal2
http://chicago.cbslocal.com/2016/05/17/chicago-airports-recommend-3-hour-cushion-for-security-lines-tuesday/
======
dalke
Is that a three hour line for both international and domestic? In Chicago, you
have to leave security to get to the other terminal. How much time do arriving
international travelers need to make their domestic connection?

